# Gun Owners: Why 90% Aren’t NRA Members



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not see any particular concerns with the areas noted, but interesting that the lefty fools admitted that there are millions upon millions of gun owners and not just the dozen or so ******* mega collecting white Christian terrorists.
There is certainly room for the NRA to increase their membership big time.

HuffPost: Why 90% of Gun Owners Aren't NRA Members - The Truth About Guns


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I have my own reason/s for not joining the NRA of which I made clear in a couple of past posts. Lately been seeing alot of fear mongering advertisements to join the NRA. Well, I support gun rights big time and lean hard concervative. But I am/was a member of Texas Gun Rights (need to renew membership noticed card is couple of months expired).


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

yooper_sjd said:


> I have my own reason/s for not joining the NRA of which I made clear in a couple of past posts. Lately been seeing alot of fear mongering advertisements to join the NRA. Well, I support gun rights big time and lean hard concervative. But I am/was a member of Texas Gun Rights (need to renew membership noticed card is couple of months expired).


I am a member of Gun Owners of America (GOA) and GOCRA a MN gun rights organization.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Without reading the article (yet) there are a lot of Fudds out there who have one deer rifle, makes one box of ammo last for years, and thinks anyone who owns an AR is not only an idiot, but a dangerous idiot.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, and it's a damn shame!
A lot of those who are not NRA members, also do not belong to any other gun rights Org.
But they sure like to enjoy all the rights that NRA and others fight for. 
Buncha freeloaders!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The number one reason for joining the NRA, even if you have your own reservations against it, is the shear power in numbers.

Right now, the gun lobby gets to boast that "5 million" Americans belong to the NRA, and oppose this or that gun control law.
Imagine the impact if that number was 10 million.

Whether you consider them to be fear mongering or not, the plain and simple truth is that there is an opposition force out there willing to do anything and everything to strip away our right to bear arms. They've openly stated it, they've moved to implement it, they rally for it constantly. The threat is real.
You can sign up for this or that small group, and rest on your laurels and say you've done something to help. You'll be wrong, but you'll feel good about it.
I too am a member of GOA. Not because I think they are the strong voice of the gun-rights lobby, but because they strike an opposing voice to the NRA when the NRA does something stupid. I contacted my congress folks through them when the NRA supported the recent "mentally deficient" change to the NICS listing, and GOA opposed it because of its potential impact on veterans.
I am also a member of the NRA. Not because I think they are the bastion of all things good when it comes to gun rights, but because their numbers game is a HUGE obstacle to the opposition.

Ask any anti-gunner out there who and what the GOA is, and snap a pic of the dull-eyed stare.
Ask them who and what the NRA is, and have the video recording ready to start to catch the rant.

THAT is how you know which one is more effective.

In the end, we need to realize that we will never have the "ideal" group to belong to. We finally figured it out with Trump, choosing someone who we all know wasn't a traditional republican, but had enough conservative ideas to make him viable. If we'd held out for the "ideal" candidate, we would have ended up with another Romney. "Ideal" either doesn't exist, or doesn't win. Pick the one with the best chance that still supports most of what you support.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The number one reason for joining the NRA, even if you have your own reservations against it, is the shear power in numbers.
> 
> Right now, the gun lobby gets to boast that "5 million" Americans belong to the NRA, and oppose this or that gun control law.
> Imagine the impact if that number was 10 million.
> ...


This is why you should be a member. ^^^^ Me?

I Am The NRA


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I do not see any particular concerns with the areas noted, but interesting that the lefty fools admitted that there are millions upon millions of gun owners and not just the dozen or so ******* mega collecting white Christian terrorists.
> There is certainly room for the NRA to increase their membership big time.
> 
> HuffPost: Why 90% of Gun Owners Aren't NRA Members - The Truth About Guns


The article and the poll is horseshit. The compiled the responses and percentages based on asking 184 gun owners they found out of 1000 people they polled.

Polls suck and are tainted to relay the intended message of the organizer .... tell all of your friends.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The article and the poll is horseshit. The compiled the responses and percentages based on asking 184 gun owners they found out of 1000 people they polled.
> 
> Polls suck and are tainted to relay the intended message of the organizer .... tell all of your friends.


Lol, tell us what you really think. :tango_face_wink: I am inclined to believe it is some what accurate as we know for a fact that a majority of gun owners are not NRA members and the reasons for not being a member seem logical.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How many millions of guns?
How many NRA members?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two reasons come to mind. First is people get ticked off if the group does not say and do exactly what they think and two too cheap with time and money so they let others do the heavy lifting and complain what retards those that tried and failed due to lack of support are. Me... I belong to three Firearms rights organizations: NRA, GOA and NAGR. I also email and speak direct to candidates and office holders at the state and federal level as to what I expect for my vote. Being an individual and an idealist that your thoughts are the only right thoughts on gun rights is the surest way to loose them other than indifference. Divide and conquer is an age old strategy that works as well today as it do in the time of the Pharoh.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I enjoy the freedom to shoot, to teach young people to shoot, to teach old people to shoot, to talk about shooting and firearms, to talk about firearm safety, to talk firearms with experts and novices alike. I enjoy learning about guns from young people, learning from old people and learning from books and articles about firearms. I still have a lot to learn, A LOT!

I buy guns, I buy ammo, I buy firearm accessories, I own a range.

I am not a member of the NRA or GOA, but I have been a member of both. A few years ago I decided it wasn't right for me so I let my memberships expire.

Am I any less a 2nd Amendment Champion than a silent member of the NRA or GOA?

Hell, I don't know and I don't really care. 

But attempt to take my 2A Rights from me? 

Good Luck with that! 

MOLON LABE!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

:vs_mad:It’s been my experience that most don’t join the NRA because they are too freakin cheap to pay the few bucks in dues! They pay hundreds $ for guns and plenty $ for ammo, then won’t cough up the money to join. They have the “let someone else do it”mentality and they freeloadoff the dues paying members.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I enjoy the freedom to shoot, to teach young people to shoot, to teach old people to shoot, to talk about shooting and firearms, to talk about firearm safety, to talk firearms with experts and novices alike. I enjoy learning about guns from young people, learning from old people and learning from books and articles about firearms. I still have a lot to learn, A LOT!
> 
> I buy guns, I buy ammo, I buy firearm accessories, I own a range.
> 
> ...


Ya cheapskate we don't need ya then, A membership is 35 lousy bucks and can be found on a special deal for 25 bucks. Besides, my membership is already under the name Slippy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> But attempt to take my 2A Rights from me?
> 
> Good Luck with that!
> 
> MOLON LABE!


Leonidas didn't throw down the gauntlet solo.
He had his 300, and hundreds more Greek at his back.
Imagine if he'd had 5 million.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been a member before but living in a liberal state at the time it felt like they weren't doing much or anything at all to help. I will admit that I didn't follow them close enough to know everything that they did but I do know that they didn't make enough noise to be noticed. What I did notice was the constant harassment to renew my membership or become a lifetime member. They sent me more than enough junk in the mail trying to convince me long before my membership expired. Offering all this swag to join or renew. I don't give a rats a$$ about a hat or gym bag! Keep your crap and spend it on more lawyers to protect those whose rights have been violated by the anti gun Mafia. 

I fight for my gun rights every day in more ways than one. I am constantly encouraging people to exercise their right and buy as many guns and ammo as they can. My brothers, father, BIL and son all have guns because of my constant encouragement. Same thing with some friends and colleagues. One of the first things that my son did when he turned 18 was buy a rifle and the day he turned 21 he went a bought himself a Glock 19. And yes, I also teach and encourage safe and responsible use.

We will see what LtCol (Ret) North does and maybe I will consider joining again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Same theme over and over for nonmembers: too cheap and did not do what I wanted. Hopefully you all will not have to comptemplate that with the Feds burning you out like the Branch Davidians to get your arms. numbers and active voters in an organization get noticed by politicans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At least the article got ONE thing right - the NRA is this nation's oldest civil rights organization.

If the NRA were smart, they'd play that up, BIG TIME. Hit the leftists/liberals right in their "identity politics".


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Same theme over and over for nonmembers: too cheap and did not do what I wanted. Hopefully you all will not have to comptemplate that with the Feds burning you out like the Branch Davidians to get your arms. numbers and active voters in an organization get noticed by politicans.


As I have said before, I became a member because I wanted to support pushing back where we CAN be effective. There's not much chance the NRA can pull a miracle rabbit out of the liberal a$$hat of Eugene Oregon where I live. So what? The more members we have, the more our combined voices make the entrenched [email protected]@rds in office tremble. Gotta have TEETH to win this battle! Numbers!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

phrogman said:


> *I have been a member before but living in a liberal state at the time it felt like they weren't doing much or anything at all to help. I will admit that I didn't follow them close enough to know everything that they did but I do know that they didn't make enough noise to be noticed.* *What I did notice was the constant harassment to renew my membership or become a lifetime member. They sent me more than enough junk in the mail trying to convince me long before my membership expired. Offering all this swag to join or renew. I don't give a rats a$$ about a hat or gym bag! Keep your crap and spend it on more lawyers to protect those whose rights have been violated by the anti gun Mafia. *
> 
> We will see what LtCol (Ret) North does and maybe I will consider joining again.


The NRA doesn't get it right every time and you shouldn't expect them to. There are to many different obstacles in too many different states with different world views. As a whole however, their message and stance is loud and clear. Never underestimate this voice of 5 million strong, how many other organizations can get both the President and Vice president to attend a non DC event at the same time? You should stand and be counted as one of the majority, Mark Robinson and the Watchman has.

The NRA is a money raising machine that will swamp you with "opportunities" to help. They have to feed an enormous budget to continually play in the DC game. The frequency (mailers and callers) is meant to capitalize on your emotions at the right time and I do not fault this necessary tactic. However, they will not use strong arm or pressure tactics. They present the opportunity and your response of not at this time is accepted. Again, I have no problem here.

I am sure LtCol (retired) Oliver North will do his part. But, that's not the question .... will you stand and do your part for 30 bucks a year.

Let's make 5 million members, 6 million.

I Am The NRA.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just renewed my NRA membership the other day. I spend more money then the membership fee on beer and bullets in a month. They don't always do as I would wish but they carry the biggest stick in the ally. If not for their lobby I am thinking we could be discussing pea shooters instead of guns.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have been an NRA member for years. But their constant pestering for money and renewal does wear thin after a while. If you do donate extra money, they seize on that and step up the solicitation even more. A while back they were supposedly looking for volunteers to assist with pre-election activities. I volunteered. The only thing they were looking for were more suckers that they could phone-pester for more donations. After a lot of phone calls I had to have a ‘heart to heart’ conversation with them to get them to quit bugging me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am a long time member.
The monthly appeal for funds that arrives in my mailbox is not a problem.
As for the emails, you can unsubscribe. That works, at least it did for me.
I enjoy the American Rifleman each month. That, Guns, and American Handgunner are the only firearms magazines I subscribe to. (Guns & Ammo has way too much on tacticrap, and plastic handguns and rifles).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am a long time member.
> The monthly appeal for funds that arrives in my mailbox is not a problem.
> As for the emails, you can unsubscribe. That works, at least it did for me.
> I enjoy the American Rifleman each month. That, Guns, and American Handgunner are the only firearms magazines I subscribe to. (Guns & Ammo has way too much on tacticrap, and plastic handguns and rifles).


^^^^ He Is The NRA!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The NRA has done damage to itself on many occasions, but there's nobody anywhere close to its size and influence.
Notice the children aren't targeting other gun rights groups.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

I choose to support the NRA...

The NRA's solicitations for more funds do not bother me. I can easily disregard them as I know I've given more than most towards the fight for our right! They don't call and they honor my email preferences... Just send an occasional envelope via snail mail.

I would encourage you to join if you haven't done so already.

Midway USA offers a heavily discounted NRA life membership several times a year.

Not happy about the way the NRA has treated the USCCA in the past. However, I won't let that get in way of my decision to offer continued support.

Any other USCCA members here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> Notice the children aren't targeting other gun rights groups.


The children are just liberal left puppets being used to advance leftie's agenda...

You are right tho, the NRA is the prime target!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the target is the NRA then that tells you who is most effective.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MikeTango said:


> I choose to support the NRA...
> 
> The NRA's solicitations for more funds do not bother me. I can easily disregard them as I know I've given more than most towards the fight for our right! They don't call and they honor my email preferences... Just send an occasional envelope via snail mail.
> 
> ...


Atta Boy Mike!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This was a great thread, and you guys have made some valid points. I'm going to upgrade my 5-year NRA membership to a Lifetime one. A tiny step, but I hope it helps.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

sideKahr said:


> This was a great thread, and you guys have made some valid points. I'm going to upgrade my 5-year NRA membership to a Lifetime one. A tiny step, but I hope it helps.


Excellent choice, sideKahr!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> This was a great thread, and you guys have made some valid points. I'm going to upgrade my 5-year NRA membership to a Lifetime one. A tiny step, but I hope it helps.


I am going to sign up again under two alias memberships to help the cause .... I am thinking maybe Will2 and Slippy2. Whatcha guys think huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m also a USCCA member.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I do not see any particular concerns with the areas noted, but interesting that the lefty fools admitted that there are millions upon millions of gun owners and not just the dozen or so ******* mega collecting white Christian terrorists.
> There is certainly room for the NRA to increase their membership big time.
> 
> HuffPost: Why 90% of Gun Owners Aren't NRA Members - The Truth About Guns


I am not an NRA member. It is with good reason.

In the early / mid 1980s the NRA was having all of us that were lobbyists to give the U.S. House of Representatives Hell over a proposed bullet ban. So, I'm beating U.S. Reps over the head with all I have. Then, U.S. Congressman Ed Jenkins called me into his office one day. So, I go to Ellijay (which is a good drive from where I live.) Jenkins pulled out a letter from his file, signed by Harlon Carter, the then president of the NRA. The letter assured Jenkins that he would still receive money and the NRA's endorsement if he voted for the ban. That made me quit.

When Charlatan Heston became president, he said not once, not twice, but *THREE TIMES* on a radio station that the public had "no legitimate use for an AK 47 type rifle. He also endorsed Brady II. That confirmed and validated my resignation from that organization.

When fellow gun owners call others "_******* mega collecting white Christian terrorists_" - and mostly for accolades they will get from the left, I would have no use for such an organization. This thing of some gun owners thinking their duck hunting guns and bolt actions are worthy of Second Amendment protections while white Christian owners - and let's face it, those white Christian preppers - are not welcome among these elitist snobs.

And instead of the average NRA member backing white Christians up, they join in the chorus of trying to disavow the majority of gun owners. I'd bet there are more AKs, ARs, and M1a type of rifles than the types the NRA snobs own. Preparing for every contingency does not make one a terrorist (though that tactic has been tried on white Christians who own the types of weaponry the elitists don't like.)

The NRA accepts the money and applications of "_******* mega collecting white Christian terrorists_." They are ill informed, but I'm one of those who knows that the NRA and the elitists *WILL* compromise that *Right* - which predates the Constitution, and (under our de jure lawful Constitution) is above the law. NRA? No thanks.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

yooper_sjd said:


> I have my own reason/s for not joining the NRA of which I made clear in a couple of past posts. Lately been seeing alot of fear mongering advertisements to join the NRA. Well, I support gun rights big time and lean hard concervative. But I am/was a member of Texas Gun Rights (need to renew membership noticed card is couple of months expired).


Sometimes the so - called "_fear mongering_" is just as real as you are.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Me and my good friend @The Resister agree on this one.

I believe the amount of "good" that the gun lobbyists do is far outweighed by the political decisions that result in the removal of many of our rights. The swamp runs deep in ALL of these organizations. And I am sick of making the swamp creatures richer with my dollars at the cost of my freedom.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

The Resister said:


> Sometimes the so - called "_fear mongering_" is just as real as you are.


As to what aspect???? For several days last week I was seeing ads on FB for the NRA "Join us or loose your guns" Now that kind of advertisement to me is "Fear Mongering" As I stated, I have my own reasons for joining the NRA, the Main reason is them not recognizing my 18 yrs experience as a small arms instructor. When I see idiots pass their instructors course I would have physically thrown their asses off of my range for some of the stuff I have seen them do. So yes please preach to me about the RNA, everyone has their reason to join or not join. I belong to the Texas Rights Org, to me that is enough. But I will not just give my money to NRA as I did in the past. Last I checked it was still a free country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

yooper_sjd said:


> As to what aspect???? For several days last week I was seeing ads on FB for the NRA "Join us or loose your guns" Now that kind of advertisement to me is "Fear Mongering" As I stated, I have my own reasons for joining the NRA, the Main reason is them not recognizing my 18 yrs experience as a small arms instructor. When I see idiots pass their instructors course I would have physically thrown their asses off of my range for some of the stuff I have seen them do. So yes please preach to me about the RNA, everyone has their reason to join or not join. I belong to the Texas Rights Org, to me that is enough. But I will not just give my money to NRA as I did in the past. Last I checked it was still a free country.


Yooper my good friend,

I think the resister was agreeing with you as I do.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Yooper my good friend,
> 
> I think the resister was agreeing with you as I do.


My apologies then, just sometimes I get fired up about the NRA.. Expecially some of the pop up advertisements on some sights we just down right wrong.
......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

yooper_sjd said:


> My apologies then, just sometimes I get fired up about the NRA.. Expecially some of the pop up advertisements on some sights we just down right wrong.
> ......


That's OK,

Sounds like you just need some GUNPORN! From Slippy's Handgun Porn Archives...:vs_blush:

View attachment 76905

View attachment 76913

View attachment 76921

View attachment 76929

View attachment 76937


View attachment 76945


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The Resister said:


> I am not an NRA member. It is with good reason.


Thanks for sharing... I appreciate your insight. Your past experience with the NRA shines new light on the bigger picture for me.

People like you, who are willing to share their knowledge and experience, are the ones who make this forum invaluable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

yooper_sjd said:


> My apologies then, just sometimes I get fired up about the NRA.. Expecially some of the pop up advertisements on some sights we just down right wrong.
> ......


I think where the miscommunication came from is that the left hurls that "_******* / terrorist_" language at some of us and the NRA insinuates they agree with the left. I'm white and Christian, - I even listen to old country music sometimes. But I'm no terrorist and do not advocate violence as a solution; merely something that must be resorted to when you have no other option to protect life or limb.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I suggest 2A supporters focus on the cause and what they can do individually to protect their own rights instead of getting caught up in the political maneuvering, as it is not always as it seems. It is a dirty game in a dirty world. Being a part of the biggest voice is good, but your individual responsibility shouldn't end there. As well don't expect the "voice" to not slip on occasion, there are a whole lot of hands in the cookie jar with and personal agendas always accompany human nature.

Its the big picture you want to support.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I suggest 2A supporters focus on the cause and what they can do individually to protect their own rights instead of getting caught up in the political maneuvering, as it is not always as it seems. It is a dirty game in a dirty world. Being a part of the biggest voice is good, but your individual responsibility shouldn't end there. As well don't expect the "voice" to not slip on occasion, there are a whole lot of hands in the cookie jar with and personal agendas always accompany human nature.
> 
> Its the big picture you want to support.


I don't know if I understand your post, but in my mind there are two kinds of politically active gun owners:

A) There are those who see preppers and the kind of shooters that have semi-automatics as an embarrassment and

B) Those that see gun rights as being* unalienable* - that is, above the reach of government.

Of course, I fit into category B. So, in my mind there is no such thing as "_reasonable_" gun control. Every time the left starts whining about banning guns, banning high capacity magazines, having more in depth waiting periods, expanding the classes of prohibited persons, etc. we cave in and give them something , but get nothing at the end of the day. The left walks away from each and every compromise saying "_well at least it's a start_." One man, Brian Kemp, is running for office and he's trying to break out the pack. I have two opinions about his ad (pro and con), but most of you aren't in Georgia so let me share this with you:

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/05/02/brian-kemp-pointing-gun-teen-daughters.hln

Guess who I'm voting for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I don't know if I understand your post, but in my mind there are two kinds of politically active gun owners:
> 
> A) There are those who see preppers and the kind of shooters that have semi-automatics as an embarrassment and
> 
> ...


One of my biggest problems with the NRA is that they are willing to compromise. Every compromise, no matter how little, is one more step in the left's long term goal of getting the guns. All the guns. They have no need of repealing 2A. They will regulate, legislate, tax, and adjudicate gun ownership out of existence while pointing to 2A and saying "See' we have not taken your right to own firearms". Not one more compromise, one more tax, one more law or judicial interpretation of what the meaning of "is" is. I support the NRA as of now but their compromising stance, their compromising my rights, may force me to rethink my position.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Resister said:


> I don't know if I understand your post, but in my mind there are two kinds of politically active gun owners:
> 
> A) There are those who see preppers and the kind of shooters that have semi-automatics as an embarrassment and
> 
> ...


I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on Brian Kemp and his ad.

I think his ad is very good as far as ads go. The viewer certainly remembers it which is part of what ads should accomplish. I'm pretty sure that Kemp is much better than the democrap candidate but my concern is that Kemp is the typical RINO big government tax and spend Repube. He is most likely part of the Atlanta Political Swamp having been in government for a while if memory serves.

But...everytime I see a politician discussing 2A Rights while showing off a Single Shot or Over/Under Shotgun my 2A Spidey Senses go haywire.

Show me a Candidate who shows off his Concrete and Metal Safe Room 16x16 ft with about 50 to 100 semi-auto military style rifles hung on the walls, and crates of ammo and other "legal" armaments and I'll start to believe they are serious about perserving the 2A.

Most of these guys who try to impress me with their UpLand Hunting Shirts/Pants from LLBean and their high dollar Pheasant Guns don't mean shit to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Most politicians that start talking about 2A and how they support it are of the belief that it's all about hunting. Paying it lip service and having no earthly idea what it really means.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The Resister said:


> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/05/02/brian-kemp-pointing-gun-teen-daughters.hln


I didn't see him "aim the gun" at the kid like RM says he does as she leads into the story...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> One of my biggest problems with the NRA is that they are willing to compromise. Every compromise, no matter how little, is one more step in the left's long term goal of getting the guns. All the guns. They have no need of repealing 2A. They will regulate, legislate, tax, and adjudicate gun ownership out of existence while pointing to 2A and saying "See' we have not taken your right to own firearms". Not one more compromise, one more tax, one more law or judicial interpretation of what the meaning of "is" is. I support the NRA as of now but their compromising stance, their compromising my rights, my force me to rethink my position.


I can respect your right to stay with them, hope for the best, and hope that Ollie is well versed in constitutional law. Here is something you need to look for so you realize how the condition you describe happens:

In the Heller decision, the United States Supreme Court ruled:

"_Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited_." District of Columbia v. Heller, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)

Wait just a minute. When I was a kid, we were taught in civics that the Bill of Rights was a limitation on government and not a limitation on the people. What the Court really did in that decision was to weaken *unalienable* Rights and make it *appear* that the government grants us our rights. They left the door open for states to ignore the entire meaning of the Second Amendment. An many have they taken advantage of it. It appears that the federal government is going to use the Attorney General's office to expand on the Heller theme.

The Attorney General says he is going to ban bump stocks. They're junk and most wouldn't mind their demise. But, here is the *principle*:

Jeff Sessions wants to ban an existing product and if you own one, you must render it permanently inoperable, destroy it, or surrender it to the authorities. So, during the _Assault Weapons Ban_, suppose those conditions applied to the AR, M1A, AK, FN / FAL, etc. Today there would be a lot of criminals and a lot of high dollar weaponry being destroyed by the government. There is a* principle* involved here and the masses are ignoring it. The reason that did not apply to the AWB is due to the Constitution's prohibition on ex post facto laws (Article I Section 8 of the Constitution.) It applies to the bump stock as well, but consumers think this isn't a big deal, but if not challenged, it WILL weaken that prohibition.

Then, later on when the government wants high capacity magazines, they are gone and Uncle Scam's defense to any lawsuit to save them will rest upon the* precedent* laid out when we allowed them to ban bump stocks. If the government can ban the bump stock, why not high capacity magazines? Why not bayonet lugs? Why not folding or collapsible stocks? This is incremental gun control. For you guys under 35 or so, you have no idea how many different kinds of guns and features existed back then. The NRA could have fought back. They didn't.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MikeTango said:


> I didn't see him "aim the gun" at the kid like RM says he does as she leads into the story...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I know he wasn't pointing at the kid. That's why I had mixed emotions about the commercial. It was obvious how the lying left was going to present it. But, Casey Cagle, the front-runner started out with$ 4 million dollars and he is the Lieutenant Governor. For Casey, this is almost a coronation as the pundits are saying. Kemp is doing something to get noticed and tell us where he stands. We hope it makes up for the deficit in campaign funds and makes him stand out from the crowd.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on Brian Kemp and his ad.
> 
> I think his ad is very good as far as ads go. The viewer certainly remembers it which is part of what ads should accomplish. I'm pretty sure that Kemp is much better than the democrap candidate but my concern is that Kemp is the typical RINO big government tax and spend Repube. He is most likely part of the Atlanta Political Swamp having been in government for a while if memory serves.
> 
> ...


I have already spoken to Kemp's strategy of trying to stand and out and be noticed against a challenger with more money than common sense. Kemp's ad was extremely intelligent. Kemp did not use a semi - automatic when making his point and that limited the criticisms the loony left could jerk him around over.

What you have to do is look real close. There are at least nine weapons displayed in that ad that send a subconscious message to gun owners. You saw the ad once and didn't see the forest for the trees. Neither did the liberals. But, I see at least one AR, several semi-automatic pistols, and more unpopular weaponry. But I see this several times a day while watching the local news.

Kemp's follow up ad with the big truck and chainsaw reinforce the fact that, while he's not being overtly controversial, he is a prepper and true advocate for the Second Amendment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Appreciate your insight on that Resister,

I've long since moved from GA and do not keep up with the politics of the state. My Son2 lives in GA and has made his career there so I pray that the once great state of GA becomes great again.



The Resister said:


> I have already spoken to Kemp's strategy of trying to stand and out and be noticed against a challenger with more money than common sense. Kemp's ad was extremely intelligent. Kemp did not use a semi - automatic when making his point and that limited the criticisms the loony left could jerk him around over.
> 
> What you have to do is look real close. There are at least nine weapons displayed in that ad that send a subconscious message to gun owners. You saw the ad once and didn't see the forest for the trees. Neither did the liberals. But, I see at least one AR, several semi-automatic pistols, and more unpopular weaponry. But I see this several times a day while watching the local news.
> 
> Kemp's follow up ad with the big truck and chainsaw reinforce the fact that, while he's not being overtly controversial, he is a prepper and true advocate for the Second Amendment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I don't know if I understand your post, but in my mind there are two kinds of politically active gun owners:
> 
> A) There are those who see preppers and the kind of shooters that have semi-automatics as an embarrassment and
> 
> ...


B, if you must ask. But simply asking the question shows you really haven't been trying very hard to keep up here.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> B, if you must ask. But simply asking the question shows you really haven't been trying very hard to keep up here.


It was more of a rhetorical question than a serious one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> It was more of a rhetorical question than a serious one.


I can assure you, my answer was completely serious and no where near rhetorical.


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

First the NRA compromises on our rights. Second they fail to emphasis the TRUE intent of our Second Amendment IS TO PROTECT OURSELVES FROM A TYRANNICAL GOVERNMENT.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NRA lost me when American Rifleman ran a full page HS Precision ad featuring Lon Horiuchi. Lon is the guy who could shoot the mother in the face but manage to miss the baby.

HS dumped Lon, NRA stood by featuring the ad. Go figure.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

luminaughty said:


> First the NRA compromises on our rights. Second they fail to emphasis the TRUE intent of our Second Amendment IS TO PROTECT OURSELVES FROM A TYRANNICAL GOVERNMENT.


Exactly!
I've been pissed off with them about that for DECADES, now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tango said:


> Yes, and it's a damn shame!
> A lot of those who are not NRA members, also do not belong to any other gun rights Org.
> *But they sure like to enjoy all the rights that NRA and others fight for.*
> Buncha freeloaders!


All Americans have enjoy Right of gun ownership whether they exercise it or not and whether the NRA exists or not.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> All Americans have enjoy Right of gun ownership whether they exercise it or not and whether the NRA exists or not.


That they do, but others help fund the continuance of that right for them, As a life member, you are welcome. Perhaps you have noticed the declining popularity in this country of said right, and the growing movement/agenda to take it away.

Some of you fail to see the big picture in regards to maintaining 2A in this country. The NRA is positioned and continues to prolong your 2A rights as long as possible, however don't be a fool and believe that your right to bear arms is not going to die at the hands of the liberal agenda. Unless, we are willing to take the fight outside of our front door and shed blood with our country men.

Bloodshed or a slow death of 2A. So .&#8230; which is it gonna be?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

luminaughty said:


> First the NRA compromises on our rights. Second they fail to emphasis the TRUE intent of our Second Amendment IS TO PROTECT OURSELVES FROM A TYRANNICAL GOVERNMENT.


Yep, its all the NRA's fault. Just what would you have them do, declare a call to rise and bear arms? Geez &#8230;..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Exactly!
> I've been pissed off with them about that for DECADES, now.


Everyone get a choice &#8230;. be pissed off, watch and blame the NRA or get pissed on when you lose your current rights.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Everyone get a choice &#8230;. be pissed off, watch and blame the NRA or get pissed on when you lose your current rights.


So, you are saying we'll lose our right to keep and bear arms if the NRA is replaced by the GOA?

By the way, this is a group y'all from Alabama should join: https://www.bamacarry.org/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GOA does not compromise gun rights.

NRA will let the 2nd die a death of a thousand cuts, until the 2nd is repealed.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

So bite the bullet and join them all. All the internal bitching lets the gun grabbers win. Fighting about which group is best is what they want!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> GOA does not compromise gun rights.
> 
> NRA will let the 2nd die a death of a thousand cuts, until the 2nd is repealed.





Denton said:


> So, you are saying we'll lose our right to keep and bear arms if the NRA is replaced by the GOA?
> 
> By the way, this is a group y'all from Alabama should join: https://www.bamacarry.org/


Of course that is not what I am saying. First of all, GOA will never replace the NRA.
When the NRA farts, it is immediately heard and smelled on the personal desks of Pelosi and Schumer.
When the GOA toots, maybe an aide will tell Pelosi and Schumer about it.

Understand that you are correct in your worldviews regarding 2A and a hardline interpretation of our constitutions intent. However, the bigger picture is that the elitist agenda of a one world rule and a classless citizenship is rapidly progressing. This will not be possible with armed citizens. Like it or not, your (my) constitution will (is) dying a slow death.

The bigger picture acknowledges this and will work to prolong the inevitable. The hardline stance you advocate is admirable, but it would take leaving the security of your homes to bear arms against the tyrannous government. Its not going to happen.

Whether your perspective is based on religious prophesy or not, don't be foolish. Watch and pay attention, before you become irrelevant.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Of course that is not what I am saying. First of all, GOA will never replace the NRA.
> When the NRA farts, it is immediately heard and smelled on the personal desks of Pelosi and Schumer.
> When the GOA toots, maybe an aide will tell Pelosi and Schumer about it.
> 
> ...


Most importantly get out and vote.

The RINOs disguised themselves as "tea party" members until they got elected, then cozyed up to the liberal agendas again. More RINOs in 2016 that did absolutely nothing good for 2 years when they had the opportunity. Vote this trash out even if it means 3rd party in 2020. Voting for a RINO is not more helpful then voting 3rd party, it's likely much worse. It may take a couple of election cycles but when the RINOs have been purged or bail to the D-rats then we might again have a conservative party that cares about constitutional rights and Americans/America.


----------

